# Moldafinil (Allertec) - Positive effect



## Guest (Jun 8, 2005)

This med is of tremendous help to me. Helped me get back to work. It really helped my out. Everybody who knows my condition are 100% its the med that had the biggest impact on me.

Anyone else tried it?


----------



## rainboteers (Apr 5, 2005)

Is this an allergy medication? I do have bad allergies and I take allegra, but it sure hasn't cured me.


----------



## gimpy34 (Aug 10, 2004)

Do you mean modafinil, known as Provigil here in the U.S? In the short-term it did make me feel great. It gave me energy focus and improved my mood. But as it wore off, I would just crash and get depressed. It's positive effects wore off after a couple weeks anyway.

As long as you have something to take care of an anxiety disorder, it is probably OK to take this. Otherwise, I would leave it alone.


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2005)

Yes i am talking about Provigil, sorry doesnt have any effect on Allergies. It helped me a lot. I've been taking it for 4 months or so and it got me back to work. The effect seems to last. I am taking Zoloft for my anxiety/obsessions so i didn't notice any exacerbation of my symptoms in fact it reduce my anxiety and obsessions and made me feel more able to get throught this...


----------



## rainboteers (Apr 5, 2005)

Sorry Allertec sounded like an allergy medication to me. I am no pharmacist. :wink:


----------



## Dreamer (Aug 9, 2004)

Brand Name: Provigil 
Generic Name: modafinil 
Drug Class: TREATMENT OF NARCOLEPSY

Modafinil is used to improve wakefulness in patients with excessive daytime sleepiness associated with narcolepsy, obstructive sleep apnea/hypoapnea syndrome (OSAHS), and shift work sleep disorder (SWSD). Modafinil may also be used for purposes as prescribed by your doctor.

From http://www.rxlist.com


----------

